# Trailer coupler/hitch lock



## 68ramair (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone use or have any thoughts on this type of coupler lock?

http://www.etrailer.com/Locks/Steal-Shield/SS05110.html


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, don't loose your keys.


----------



## JustinG (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks tough but a weak tubular lock, very easy to bypass,

http://youtu.be/XT67LfcuhzA


----------



## 68ramair (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything can be defeated. All you can do is slow them down or discourage them. I am using these underneath the steal shield. So you got to go through 3 locks to get to the coupler. Then there is the wheel boot.


----------



## JustinG (Jan 4, 2013)

68ramair said:


> Anything can be defeated. All you can do is slow them down or discourage them. I am using these underneath the steal shield. So you got to go through 3 locks to get to the coupler. Then there is the wheel boot.


Nice, quicker to just drag her onto a flatbed!


----------

